# Topics > Books >  Book "The Alignment Problem: Machine Learning and Human Values", Brian Christian, 2020

## Airicist

brianchristian.org/the-alignment-problem

Book "The Alignment Problem: Machine Learning and Human Values", Brian Christian, 2020 on Amazon

Author - Brian Christian

----------


## Airicist

Article "Understanding the AI alignment problem"

by Ben Dickson
January 18, 2021

----------

